# Mortgage stopped



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

My separated husband of 5 months has stopped paying the mortgage. He works for double my salary, and I can only afford half. I am in a bind with all the bills and the two kids. I have a hearing for maintenance for the children in July. He is just so mean, he got arrested for domestic violence when I confronted him about his affair, that is why he had to leave, but he is only spiteful to his children.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

He was physically violent when you confronted him about the affair?


----------

